# Phantasy Star Online 2



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2012)

Edit: Well, I take back everything I said. I apologize for overhyping and Ikrit was right, free always means low quality. Don't know how PSU was so good and this game isn't. I seriously overhyped it. Just another example of why I think JRPG's are the scourge of gaming. 

PSO2 is a grindfest of epic proportions with certain quests that don't even give EXP, client orders that aren't built around the quests, and the slowest leveling I've ever seen in any game. Period. I've been level 5 for the past 6 hours of play time. Not to mention the game just...is so limited in content. There's barely anything in the shops, hardly anything to find in the fields (been picking up the same guns over and over), and level cap......is 40. I though Trickster, Maple Story, and La Tale were bad. This is phenomenal.

It's stuff like this that makes me hate JRPG's. I thought Sega of all people wouldn't let me down. How is it that I enjoy a 2006 PS2 game over a 2012 PC title? Makes no sense. I think I may just uninstall and go play a less frustrating RPG like Skyrim or 100% Fallout 3 again. 

Sorry to those I recommended it to here. Last time I put faith in a JRPG. :/


----------



## Percy (Sep 24, 2012)

Cross-platform? Awesome. 
I played the original Phantasy Star, and it was interesting to say the least. I'd like to see how this turns out.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2012)

eh...I'll be on the Jap servers for a long time, even after the International version gets released





Currently using this char on the jap version


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> eh...I'll be on the Jap servers for a long time, even after the International version gets released
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you aren't leaving until you tell me how you got in.


----------



## Percy (Sep 24, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> Currently using this char on the jap version


Holy shit that's one awesome character.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2012)

Nevermind, I figured it out. And I will be frank. Judge me all you want, I don't give a shit. For this game, I am making the hottest girl I can. Sue me. :I


----------



## Percy (Sep 24, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Nevermind, I figured it out. And I will be frank. Judge me all you want, I don't give a shit. For this game, I am making the hottest girl I can. Sue me. :I


Mind posting how you figured it out? I'm too tired and lazy to look it up.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2012)

Percy said:


> Mind posting how you figured it out? I'm too tired and lazy to look it up.



Follow this EXACTLY.


----------



## Percy (Sep 24, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Follow this EXACTLY.


Argh, too much work. Maybe later.
Thanks though.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2012)

Percy said:


> Argh, too much work. Maybe later.
> Thanks though.



It takes as long as signing up for another MMO. Shorter in my opinion. It may be in Japanese, but there isn't really a lot of other extra bullshit.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2012)

How to sign up
http://bumped.org/psublog/phantasy-star-online-2-pre-open-beta-registration-guide/
An English Patch for the game
http://www.darksyn.biz/two/pso-2/pso2-beta-patches-files/

They currently have picked to deny payment from anyone outside of their native players base
This have come after a near backlash where they were thinking about IP banning all non Japanese players

If you do join, create a player on either Ship 4, 5 or 10 as thats where the majority of the english players are.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> How to sign up
> http://bumped.org/psublog/phantasy-star-online-2-pre-open-beta-registration-guide/
> An English Patch for the game
> http://www.darksyn.biz/two/pso-2/pso2-beta-patches-files/
> ...



*â€‹PAYMENT!?*


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 24, 2012)

>free MMORPG
>good

pick one


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> >free MMORPG
> >good
> 
> pick one



I'll pick both just this once. Phantasy Star is a legitimately successful franchise only just now getting free.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 24, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I'll pick both just this once. Phantasy Star is a legitimately successful franchise only just now getting free.



it's the community that truly makes a MMO

making it free means anyone can get in


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 24, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> it's the community that truly makes a MMO
> 
> making it free means anyone can get in



Who made this rule? I _highly_ disagree because I normally play by myself or with personal friends in MMO's. I never play with strangers. The game makes the game to me. Not the players. And it finished installing. Shit rocks my socks off all night. I'll be glad to start over when it gets put in English. :3

Finally, a high quality action MMO from JAPAN surprisingly that's free. But then again, I expected no less from Sega. Sonic had a bad run a few years ago, but other than that I haven't been let down by them rarely. Why can't more companies be like this? :O


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> *â€‹PAYMENT!?*


its a free game, like other MMOs that are free they have a cash shop. NOTE unlike other MMORPGS its mostly for cosmetics and to assist in grinding ones weapons. Also remember its a combination of PSO and PSU which unlike PSU where you get a free room for yaself you have to buy one which only lasts at max to 30 days.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 25, 2012)

If my computer wasn't a snail, I would play this...


----------



## Percy (Sep 25, 2012)

So how's that character going, Pachi? c:

Perhaps I'll download the game tomorrow, just to see how it plays. Hopefully I won't have to deal with too much Japanese, as I hardly know any of it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2012)

Percy said:


> So how's that character going, Pachi? c:
> 
> Perhaps I'll download the game tomorrow, just to see how it plays. Hopefully I won't have to deal with too much Japanese, as I hardly know any of it.


I posted a link that translate much of the game
sadly the folks who are doing the translation pointed out some stuff in the game is server side thus cant really translate everything


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 25, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> I posted a link that translate much of the game
> sadly the folks who are doing the translation pointed out some stuff in the game is server side thus cant really translate everything



I could sure use the menus translated. I kinda wanna know what the keybinding options say. I want to use my right analog for aiming (ranger class) and I'm not sure how to change it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I could sure use the menus translated. I kinda wanna know what the keybinding options say. I want to use my right analog for aiming (ranger class) and I'm not sure how to change it.


I dont know either, but for any MMO game I play I leave the settings stock
if you guys do play the Jap version I'm on Ship 4 but only level 14 due to I mostly work


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 25, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> I dont know either, but for any MMO game I play I leave the settings stock
> if you guys do play the Jap version I'm on Ship 4 but only level 14 due to I mostly work



1.) I found a great English patch.
2.) Fuck you, I'm stuck at level 4. Leveling is hard in this game.
3.) Dammit, I'm on Ship 1.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 25, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> 1.) I found a great English patch.
> 2.) Fuck you, I'm stuck at level 4. Leveling is hard in this game.
> 3.) Dammit, I'm on Ship 1.


As long it isnt ship 2, its advised no english players play on that one as some notice they would get auto banned from that one as that ship is the one that have the highest hacking rate

And leveling was always hard, as again they are taking after PSU over PSO's leveling as you are not leveling the player, you are simply leveling the class, as you can be a level 30 ranger...but still a level 1 hunter


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> As long it isnt ship 2, its advised no english players play on that one as some notice they would get auto banned from that one as that ship is the one that have the highest hacking rate
> 
> And leveling was always hard, as again they are taking after PSU over PSO's leveling as you are not leveling the player, you are simply leveling the class, as you can be a level 30 ranger...but still a level 1 hunter



Really? Everywhere I looked said choose ship 2 or 10 because it had the most English speakers. And I leveled like a badass in PSU (hated PSO1 so I wouldn't know).


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 26, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Really? Everywhere I looked said choose ship 2 or 10 because it had the most English speakers. And I leveled like a badass in PSU (hated PSO1 so I wouldn't know).


Folks have to avoid ship 2 as thats the ship that gets hacked on the most, and usually by non jap players hence the jap players on ship 2 are more likely to randomly report you than the other ships to be better safe than sorry


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> Folks have to avoid ship 2 as thats the ship that gets hacked on the most, and usually by non jap players hence the jap players on ship 2 are more likely to randomly report you than the other ships to be better safe than sorry



I'm actually having a lot of trouble leveling up. I'm only Hunter 5, and it's going extremely slow. I can't do the next quest for another 2 levels.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 27, 2012)

I played the japanese beta. Game owns and I can't wait for it to come out in the US


----------



## Kajet (Oct 1, 2012)

I've played this game a fair bit on ship 2 and I haven't heard anything about random reports except right here.


----------



## Kyiarnu_Anullo (Oct 2, 2012)

I kind of remember PSO1 rather fondly from the times I played it on my dreamcast (but I distinctly remember HATING the online community). I got PSU some years ago and enjoyed playing it as well, though I never played it online and was rather disappointed when I discovered that a lot of the content was locked off to people playing offline. I do like the PSO games, but I think I'll skip this entry.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2012)

Kyiarnu_Anullo said:


> I kind of remember PSO1 rather fondly from the times I played it on my dreamcast (but I distinctly remember HATING the online community). I got PSU some years ago and enjoyed playing it as well, though I never played it online and was rather disappointed when I discovered that a lot of the content was locked off to people playing offline. I do like the PSO games, but I think I'll skip this entry.



No. Try it. It's free. Trust me, these are MY issues alone.
 I only edited the thread to show that I really don't care about this topic anymore...because I don't really like the game as much. Not entirely. I tried playing again, and it's not as bad as I thought, but it's still not anywhere near I hoped. My personal problems still persist, just not in the intensity.


----------

